# SuperSonics, Seattle reach last-minute settlement [merged]



## blazermaniaisback (Jun 7, 2007)

im guessing this deserves to get its own thread since its new news. maybe?

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=3471503



> SEATTLE -- In a stunning turn, the city of Seattle and the SuperSonics have reached a last-minute settlement before the judge was to rule in their KeyArena lease dispute.
> 
> The settlement was reached just hours before U.S. District Judge Marsha Pechman was to announce her verdict in the trial between the city and the team.
> 
> ...


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

*Can't Believe No One Has Talked About This..*

Sonics are going to OKC

www.seattletimes.com front page

Sucks, big time. It would be cool if the players refused to go. I know I wouldn't wanna move out to Oklahoma.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: Can't Believe No One Has Talked About This..*

That would be cool, but those players have no personal ties to the city of Seattle. There are no real vets on that team that have been there for their whole career. As long as the checks cash man!


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Can't Believe No One Has Talked About This..*

I was hoping for one more year. I can't believe I lived about 5 blocks from the Key for almost a whole season and didn't go to one game. Ah, regret!

Ed O.


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: Can't Believe No One Has Talked About This..*

Rofl...."can't believe no one has talked about this"

And there's a thread right below this one.

Sucks for the Sonics though.


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Can't Believe No One Has Talked About This..*

refusing to play and leaving millions of dollars on the table? Unlikely.

It sucks, but I it sounds like the Sonics are in line to get an expansion/relocated team should one become available in the future.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: Can't Believe No One Has Talked About This..*

I'm sure part of the deal is that the city wil retain the team name, the history . Just like the Cleveland Browns.


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: Can't Believe No One Has Talked About This..*



B-Roy said:


> Rofl...."can't believe no one has talked about this"
> 
> And there's a thread right below this one.
> 
> Sucks for the Sonics though.


Yeah, Duckworth beat you man, haha.

Saying the players should refuse to move and play in OKC is one of the stupidest things I've ever heard. The NBA is a business, and their job is to put a ball in a circle, not critique their new offices' location. They're getting paid millions of dollars to play a game. Think about that for a second. Seriously, think about it. They have absolutely no reason to complain.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: Can't Believe No One Has Talked About This..*

That sucks for Seattle. I would hate it so much if the Blazers moved, but at least they've got the Mariners and Seahawks.. 

I see no way they get another team unless the NBA expands again, which would be stupid since the talent is already so watered down. The last five teams in attendance, excluding Seattle, this past season were Indiana, Memphis, Sacramento, New Orleans and Minnesota. I don't see any of those teams moving.


----------



## mobes23 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: Can't Believe No One Has Talked About This..*

Effing politicians suck. I live in Seattle, hate the Sonics and I'm bitter anyway (both on principle and the fact I don't get to see the Blazers at least twice a year anymore.) 

Not a single vote. Never put to the people. Never put to the legislature. Now they sell out. I'm a pretty hard core democrat and I can't wait to vote for the republican Dino Rossi in the next election. Gonna get a Dino yard sign. Gonna print out the list of incumbants and vote against 'em in every election until they're gone. 

I'll boo the mayor next time I see him. Even if I'm just walking down the street and run into him. I'll follow him and heckle. He should move out of town asap. What a legacy.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: Can't Believe No One Has Talked About This..*

David Stern handled this whole situation very shadily. Just because of Clay Bennett,the OKC whatevers, are now going to be the ugly step child of the NBA. I don't think anyone out of OKC is going to like them.
I am pretty sad right now. No more rivalry. I always wanted to make the trek up north for a home and home but schedules for myself didn't let it be, now it'll never happen. Just like the NFL and MLB, the West Coast gets shafted again.
be awesome if KD demanded a trade.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: Can't Believe No One Has Talked About This..*

Also, the thread title was in response to the whole day's worth of threads. We have like 2 of everything Bayless and random crap but no one started a thread about the trial to start the day.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: Can't Believe No One Has Talked About This..*



HispanicCausinPanic said:


> I'm sure part of the deal is that the city wil retain the team name, the history . Just like the Cleveland Browns.



and they'll be the Oklahoma City Durants


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: Can't Believe No One Has Talked About This..*



crowTrobot said:


> and they'll be the Oklahoma City Durants


:laugh:


----------



## blazermaniaisback (Jun 7, 2007)

mobes23 said:


> Not a single vote. Never put to the people. Never put to the legislature.


Didn't you get to vote on a new stadium? And it was turned down? I could be wrong but maybe just maybe if it would have been approved before the new owner or now maybe it would have helped?

It does suck though...


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

The name will stay with the Sonics.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Official Settlment per the press conference.

Buyout is immediate 45million
Sonics Team name and History stay in Seattle
Additional 30 million due to City in 2013 if no NBA team either relocate or expansion has benn placed in Seattle.
City Forfeits the rights to the 30 million if budget to bring Key Arena hasn't passed by then. Or another Arena to NBA code hasn't been built.

Summary. Everyone is protecting their backs but basically SOnics are moving to OKC this year, and there will be an Expansion team in Seattle in the next 5 years.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: Can't Believe No One Has Talked About This..*



MAS RipCity said:


> David Stern handled this whole situation very shadily. Just because of Clay Bennett,the OKC whatevers, are now going to be the ugly step child of the NBA. I don't think anyone out of OKC is going to like them.


I agree Stern handled it very weird, and basically gave up on Seattle. The city deserved better than that. Clay Bennett, too, I think is just a slimeball.
They're a new nemesis of the NBA.


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

http://www.nba.com/sonics/#/news/archive/article_faq080702


----------



## X Dah Creator (Jun 19, 2008)

This is horrible. My last game inside the Key Arena was against the Rockets and we got destroyed. I was hoping for one more year so I could purchase season tickets! I desperately want a expansion team otherwise I'm just gonna have to move outta the state in the future.


----------



## The Professional Fan (Nov 5, 2003)

I HATE this, only if Seattle doesn't get another team in the near future. I don't know what the probabilities of them landing an expansion team are (seems slim), but I truly hope they get the opportunity. Not having the Sonics is like being peanut butter without our jelly. I hate it. Almost as much as I hate the Sonics! lol.

Funny thing is, if the Lakers left L.A. - I wouldn't give a flip - I'd laugh and move one.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

dang. Yea, that sucks.

So long Seattle! its been fun.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

I listened to the press conference on Seattle radio station 950 KJR. I started a post over in the Sonics Forum, then I had to leave work and catch the news on the radio.

I am a six year Sonics season ticket holder. Now it looks like I'm gonna have some extra cash to buy a bigger TV and subscribe to NBA league pass. I wonder if I will even get an email from the Sonics informing me that I cannot renew my tickets for next season. Yeah, this sucks, but I'll just pick a couple of other teams to pull for next season. I may even become a Blazeers fan. :biggrin:


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

Is this going to affect division or conference breakdown?


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

> I listened to the press conference on Seattle radio station 950 KJR. I started a post over in the Sonics Forum, then I had to leave work and catch the news on the radio.
> 
> I am a six year Sonics season ticket holder. Now it looks like I'm gonna have some extra cash to buy a bigger TV and subscribe to NBA league pass. I wonder if I will even get an email from the Sonics informing me that I cannot renew my tickets for next season. Yeah, this sucks, but I'll just pick a couple of other teams to pull for next season. I may even become a Blazeers fan.


that sucks dude.

Hopefully ya'll get another franchise soon enough. You can always be a blazer fan!


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Can't Believe No One Has Talked About This..*



Ed O said:


> I was hoping for one more year. I can't believe I lived about 5 blocks from the Key for almost a whole season and didn't go to one game. Ah, regret!


Ha. I lived in Bellevue for one year and managed to get in one game at Key Arena. They even still had Ray Allen and Rashard Lewis.


----------



## Entity (Feb 21, 2005)

I'm glad the Seattle SuperSonics name and colors are staying with the city. I really hope they get to use it again, because I think they're one of the more historic franchises, especially in the western conference playoffs.


----------



## HurraKane212 (Aug 2, 2007)

*Re: Can't Believe No One Has Talked About This..*



B-Roy said:


> :laugh:


Actually, Durant, OK is a town in southern Oklahoma. It just so happens that I was born in said town. Now, while I hate Oklahoma and I am glad I was raised in Oregon, Durant gets just the tinyest of props.


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

^That's awesome. :laugh:


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

GOD said:


> Is this going to affect division or conference breakdown?


That's what just crossed my mind. Anybody?


----------



## RipCity9 (Jan 30, 2004)

LameR said:


> That's what just crossed my mind. Anybody?


So this officially makes us the most isolated NBA franchise, in a division that has no other team in our time zone.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

I think Wheels said on his show tonight that the 'Sonics' will still remain in the NW division, which means more travel for us and Oklahoma being nowhere near the NW.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

seriously, **** the nba..if it weren't for Portland, I wouldn't give a damn.


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

MAS RipCity said:


> seriously, **** the nba..if it weren't for Portland, I wouldn't give a damn.


Ditto. I just can't believe how little of a fight the NBA put up.

Makes me think that if one day Paul Allen did want to move (not that he does) we'd be left sports-less in this town, at least at a "major league" level.


----------



## Mral (Jul 5, 2007)

geez i dont wanna have OKC in our division.. We should just go back to the old divisions so we actually have some teams that feel close to us (are in our time zone) or we should just get rid of the divisions completely and just have the top 8 from both conferences move on cuz the divisions mean nothing to me now with little rivalry their is w/in our division.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

duckworth- is that Chris Paul in a Blazers jersey on your avatar?


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

on the topic, this is incredible news. I feel bad for the fans. Very very sad. Wonder what the new team will be called and how will the divisions work out.


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

I'm not really much of a Sonics fan, but I feel for the Seattle fans who are getting bent over and abused by Bennett, Stern, et. al.

There is a poll being conducted by an OKC paper here:
(http://www.newsok.com/article/3264461)
asking people what they think the name of the team should be changed to; one of the options is "The Twisters." 

This is where I see a ripe opportunity for God (if he exists) to reveal himself. I'll admit I'm an avowed agnostic, but I've decided I will be praying all summer long that a funnel cloud falls on top of the Ford Center sometime in August or September and levels it to the ground (when it's vacant of course); that would prove to me beyond a shadow of a doubt that there is in fact a divine intelligence that not only believes in justice, but possesses a wry sense of humor to boot.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

my first horrible thought: does this tempt Paul Allen to move the Blazers to Seattle?


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

Blazer fans would tear this city apart if that happened.. so no, the Blazers are not going to move to Seattle.


----------



## Entity (Feb 21, 2005)

I'm just glad that the Blazers and Paul Allen are where they're at right now, and not where they were a little over two years ago.


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

hmmm, I just realized it's going to be a helluva lot easier for me to hate our NW division rival; my wife's whole family is from OK ... and ... well there's just no nice way to say it -- all of them are racist hicks to the last man woman and child. Not to generalize about all Oklahomans, but it's going to be sooooooooo easy to root against the OKC Rustlers.

Let the hate-fest begin.


----------



## Entity (Feb 21, 2005)

I wonder if we'll boo them.


----------



## BlazerFan22 (Jul 4, 2006)

KingSpeed said:


> my first horrible thought: does this tempt Paul Allen to move the Blazers to Seattle?


I think that question comes to eveyones mind no matter if they admit it or not.


----------



## mobes23 (Jun 29, 2006)

duckworthstolemylunch said:


> Didn't you get to vote on a new stadium? And it was turned down? I could be wrong but maybe just maybe if it would have been approved before the new owner or now maybe it would have helped?
> 
> It does suck though...


Nope. Never was a single vote -- politicians didn't touch it. A funding measure should've been on the ballot for the people to decide for sure. The legislative idiots didn't touch it either -- even after Ballmer's group agreed to pay for half the costs and not take any ownership of the stadium (essentially a HUGE gift to the city and, for that matter, state.) The governor did nothing but yap. Yap, yap, yap, the team's important. Then she did squat.

Ironically, voters rejected funding for a baseball stadium. Then the miracle M's worked their magic and the legislative punks realized they wouldn't be elected if the team got away and they approved a deal. If the Sonics had a better record this last year, the story might be different, but of course, that's exactly why the OKC Hicks got rid of Ray Allen and Rashard.


----------



## mobes23 (Jun 29, 2006)

BlazerFan22 said:


> I think that question comes to eveyones mind no matter if they admit it or not.


Not gonna happen. The lease on the Garden is LONG.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

In all honesty while n the surface it's a sad day for Seattle, they are probably in better shape than if they had won the decision. This settlement is loaded with incentives that point ot a team being in Seattle by 2013... in Fact I bet there's one there to start 2010. IF the City had won, the Sonics would be stuck there till 2009-2010, then they'd simply move with no possible incentive for anyone to put a team there.

BTW I wouldn't put this whole thing Past some form of a stern concoction to have an excuse to expand into Las Vegas.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

mobes23 said:


> Not gonna happen. The lease on the Garden is LONG.


And cold, too!

barfo


----------



## chairman (Jul 2, 2006)

mobes23 said:


> Nope. Never was a single vote -- politicians didn't touch it. A funding measure should've been on the ballot for the people to decide for sure. The legislative idiots didn't touch it either -- even after Ballmer's group agreed to pay for half the costs and not take any ownership of the stadium (essentially a HUGE gift to the city and, for that matter, state.) The governor did nothing but yap. Yap, yap, yap, the team's important. Then she did squat.
> 
> Ironically, voters rejected funding for a baseball stadium. Then the miracle M's worked their magic and the legislative punks realized they wouldn't be elected if the team got away and they approved a deal. If the Sonics had a better record this last year, the story might be different, but of course, that's exactly why the OKC Hicks got rid of Ray Allen and Rashard.


The scary part of it is that without Paul Allen this could be Portland soooo easily. Oregonins would never vote to increase taxes to pay for an arena. (Just like San Francisco voted down paying for a new ball park about 10 times)I often love our politics/priorities in this state. But when it comes to funding for sports....we SUCK and always have.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

mobes23 said:


> Not gonna happen. The lease on the Garden is LONG.


And it would be a lot harder to argue against breaking the lease in Portland (he owns the arena, the team is stocked, the arena is almost sold out, revenue is up, the team is popular and potentially on a major upswing in all of those factors).


----------



## blazermaniaisback (Jun 7, 2007)

mobes23 said:


> Nope. Never was a single vote -- politicians didn't touch it. A funding measure should've been on the ballot for the people to decide for sure. The legislative idiots didn't touch it either -- even after Ballmer's group agreed to pay for half the costs and not take any ownership of the stadium (essentially a HUGE gift to the city and, for that matter, state.) The governor did nothing but yap. Yap, yap, yap, the team's important. Then she did squat.
> 
> Ironically, voters rejected funding for a baseball stadium. Then the miracle M's worked their magic and the legislative punks realized they wouldn't be elected if the team got away and they approved a deal. If the Sonics had a better record this last year, the story might be different, but of course, that's exactly why the OKC Hicks got rid of Ray Allen and Rashard.


well I'm sorry I was wrong... again it sucks.


----------



## mobes23 (Jun 29, 2006)

Schilly said:


> In all honesty while n the surface it's a sad day for Seattle, they are probably in better shape than if they had won the decision. This settlement is loaded with incentives that point ot a team being in Seattle by 2013... in Fact I bet there's one there to start 2010. IF the City had won, the Sonics would be stuck there till 2009-2010, then they'd simply move with no possible incentive for anyone to put a team there.
> 
> BTW I wouldn't put this whole thing Past some form of a stern concoction to have an excuse to expand into Las Vegas.


Somebody likes their koolaid, eh? Just kidding, but I don't see 'em getting a team any time soon. Stern clearly dislikes the local politicians and the "incentives" only kick in if the state approves financing in the next session. If they couldn't get their collective rears in gear when it had a team, I'd be SHOCKED if they can accomplish it with a vague promise of 'if you build it, a team will come.' 

Trying to find anything good to come out of this, I grew up in Central Oregon and there was nothing more exciting than making the drive to Portland to see the Blazers (1976, pre-championship for my first game.) I'm gonna be a dad for the first time in two months and I'll be taking my soon-to-be son for PDX road trips in a couple years, just like my Dad did for me. And, I don't need to worry about educating him how lame the Sonics are.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Paul Allen should buy a big billboard advertising Blazers Season Tix right by Key Arena.


----------



## Mral (Jul 5, 2007)

KingSpeed said:


> my first horrible thought: does this tempt Paul Allen to move the Blazers to Seattle?


doesn't paul allen OWN the rose garden??
edit:sorry i guess this has already been covered in the thread


----------



## ironcrotch (Apr 20, 2006)

Schilly said:


> In all honesty while n the surface it's a sad day for Seattle, they are probably in better shape than if they had won the decision. This settlement is loaded with incentives that point ot a team being in Seattle by 2013... in Fact I bet there's one there to start 2010. IF the City had won, the Sonics would be stuck there till 2009-2010, then they'd simply move with no possible incentive for anyone to put a team there.
> 
> BTW I wouldn't put this whole thing Past some form of a stern concoction to have an excuse to expand into Las Vegas.


Look at this way, Seattle gets an extra $30 million if they build a new stadium. What Stern is saying is, if you build it, you MAY get another team if everything is up to par.

Seattle and the tax payers of Seattle probably won't fund or build a stadium without a guarantee of a new team and Stern will not be giving them any guarantees. They won't get a team without a stadium per David Stern. So they'll never see that extra $30 mil, nor will the see another team in the near future.


----------



## mobes23 (Jun 29, 2006)

ironcrotch said:


> Look at this way, Seattle gets an extra $30 million if they build a new stadium. What Stern is saying is, if you build it, you MAY get another team if everything is up to par.
> 
> Seattle and the tax payers of Seattle probably won't fund or build a stadium without a guarantee of a new team and Stern will not be giving them any guarantees. They won't get a team without a stadium per David Stern. So they'll never see that extra $30 mil, nor will the see another team in the near future.


I think that's not quite right. The $30MM payment becomes due (a) if the state legislature approves funding during the next session (this can't drag on for years) AND (b) no NBA team goes to Seattle in the next 5 years. The stadium doesn't have to be built or renovated, the plan for financing it just needs to be in place. In other words, Ballmer's posse and the city are NOT required to come out of pocket and begin renovations prior to having a team.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Can't Believe No One Has Talked About This..*



nikolokolus said:


> *refusing to play and leaving millions of dollars on the table? Unlikely.*
> 
> It sucks, but I it sounds like the Sonics are in line to get an expansion/relocated team should one become available in the future.


Bayless told them that he wouldn't play for them and things worked out fine for him.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

mobes23 said:


> I think that's not quite right. The $30MM payment becomes due (a) if the state legislature approves funding during the next session (this can't drag on for years) AND (b) no NBA team goes to Seattle in the next 5 years. The stadium doesn't have to be built or renovated, the plan for financing it just needs to be in place. In other words, Ballmer's posse and the city are NOT required to come out of pocket and begin renovations prior to having a team.


I believe that what you posted is the correct interpretation of the deal.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

I was hoping they would pick a classy name like the Oklahoma City Bombers.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

Sounds like Seattle as a whole could care less about losing the Sonics.. seems typical of people in Seattle in regard to their sports teams if they're struggling.

http://seattletimes.nwsource.com/html/localnews/2008033147_soniwhocares04m.html

"Poll: Loss of Sonics won't bother most people in Seattle"



> A pair of public polls and a 2006 election show that the percentage of Seattleites who adamantly wanted — and were willing to pay for — the Sonics to stay was roughly equal to the approval rating of George W. Bush.


Ouch.


----------



## mobes23 (Jun 29, 2006)

alext42083 said:


> Sounds like Seattle as a whole could care less about losing the Sonics.. seems typical of people in Seattle in regard to their sports teams if they're struggling.
> 
> http://seattletimes.nwsource.com/html/localnews/2008033147_soniwhocares04m.html
> 
> ...


Well, you've got to take that with a huge grain of salt. Clayton and his scummy crew didn't exactly do anything to encourage love of the team over the last couple of years. Traded away the stars, all the bad public intrigue, etc. People have just kind of had it.


----------



## blazermaniaisback (Jun 7, 2007)

just read this on ESPN...



> Who'd have thunk it? (Other than Clay Bennett, that is.) The Sonics are leaving Seattle, or so it seems, and hordes of hoops fans in the Pacific Northwest are in mourning.


http://sports.espn.go.com/espn/news/story?id=3472902

hoops fans in another part of the pacific NW are ready to make a run at a few championships!


----------

